# Le recensement, c'est en ce moment!



## elite7words (2 Février 2006)

Bonsoir!

Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'en ce moment se déroule un de nos devoirs de citoyen : le recensement.

Etant moi-même agent recenseur j'ai pu me faire accueillir (ou désaccueillir) de toutes les façons. Il faut savoir que dans 90% des cas ça se passe très bien, dans 5% des cas tu te fais limite des potes (you take the apero?) tu papotes : là c'est vraiment un métier de rêve...

Malheureusement il reste 5% de personnes assez difficiles qui, s'ils ne t'envoient pas ballader (limite frapper des fois), n'arrêtent pas de critiquer ton métier et surtout le recensement en lui-même. On a le droit à toutes sortes de remarques, d'insultes parfois mais très rarement, notamment sur le fait que le recensement fait augmenter les impôts...
 

Comment voulez-vous expliquer le but du recensement à des citoyens (qui n'en sont pas vraiment de par leur refus) alors qu'on vous envoie paître?

J'aurais bien aimé avoir vos avis sur ce qu'est le recensement, ce que vous en pensez (un avis exterieur à ma commune quoi!) mais aussi (il y a moins de chances) qu'un agent recenseur ou ex-agent me fasse part de son expérience.


----------



## y&b (2 Février 2006)

On fait comment pour devenir agent du recensement ? 

Si c'est pas trop tard :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

Une question : je suis schyzo, je compte pour deux ?


----------



## elite7words (2 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> On fait comment pour devenir agent du recensement ?
> 
> Si c'est pas trop tard :mouais:



Agent de recensement ça se merite 
Non je plaisante, en fait moi j'etais au chômage et ma commune a choisi d'engager des jeunes chomeurs pour effectuer le recensement cette année. J'ai donc reçu un appel de la mairie à la mi-decembre pour me rencontrer.
Par contre il est trop tard pour cette année pour toi, puisqu'en fait tu ne fais pas que deposer et poser des questionnaires...il faut aussi que tu fasses un relevé d'adresses pour mettre en place un carnet de tournée. Cette tournée s'effectue à partir du 06 janvier (enfin pour moi).
Demande à ta mairie pour le prochaine fois!



			
				ipantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Une question : je suis schyzo, je compte pour deux ?


Non! tu n'es qu'une seule personne physique alors tu te debrouilles et tu choisis quelle personne va répondre. ça fonctionne comme un dual core quoi!


----------



## Freelancer (2 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir!
> J'aurais bien aimé avoir vos avis sur ce qu'est le recensement, ce que vous en pensez


J'ai trouvé les questions sur mon boulot un peu trop précises: le nom, l'adresse de la boîte qui m'emploie, le type de contrat, le temps de travail... Ça sent un peu trop le recoupement de fichiers à mon goût. Oui, bon, je suis un brin parano, mais bon...


----------



## elite7words (2 Février 2006)

Rassure toi tu n'es pas le seul! Je dirais qu'il y a bien 40% de personnes qui sont comme toi, on sent bien que les gens sont méfiants. Après je ne suis qu'en bas de la "chaîne" et je ne sais pas du tout si cles infos sont recoupées ou non. Lors de ma formation et sur mon manuel on m'indique bien que ces informations ne sont utilisées que dans le cadre des statistiques de l'INSEE... 
Par contre concernant le logement, là je ne pense vraiment pas que ça va aux impôts comme je peux l'entendre de nombreuses fois! ça me parait trop flou.


----------



## golf (2 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'en ce moment se déroule un de nos devoirs de citoyen : le recensement.


Bah si, on peut l'ignorer car, depuis janvier 2004, la méthode de recensement a changé :rateau: 




			
				Insee a dit:
			
		

> *Pour mieux tenir compte de chacun de nous, le recensement devient annuel*
> 
> Depuis janvier 2004, le recensement de la population résidant en France est annuel. Une nouvelle méthode de recensement remplace le comptage traditionnel organisé tous les huit ou neuf ans. Le recensement général de la population de 1999 aura été le dernier recensement concernant toute la population en même temps.
> 
> ...


----------



## elite7words (2 Février 2006)

Je me rappelle plus du recensement de 1999 moi! (j'avais 19ans, ça me rajeunit pas) J'étais bien trop jeune à cette époque, je préferais les filles. Je trouve ce nouveau système pas trop mal car il sera sans aucun doute plus precis. Quand je vois par exemple des personnes agées qui sont recensées en ce moment et qui sont sur le point de lâcher leur dernier souffle. Un recensement tous les 2 ou 3 ans serait pas mal mais la personne responsable de ma formation n'a pas pu l'assurer

Là je lis sur le document que tu donnes que le recensement dans les communes de 10000 habitants ou moins va se faire à raison de 1/5ème par an mais par ex chez moi (j'habite dans une commune de 1600 habitants) le recensement se fait encore à l'ancienne mode. On est 3 à recenser tout le monde.


----------



## vampire1976 (3 Février 2006)

Personnellement je ne voulais pas me faire "sonder", mais à ce qu'il paraît on a droit à une amande si on n'accepte pas... Elle est de combien d'ailleurs cette amande ?

Car franchement, je trouve déplacé d'obliger les gens à dévoiler leur situation locative et professionnelle alors qu'ils nous "sonde" déjà bien assez à coté ! Ils ont déjà toutes ces infos au quotidien avec la sécu, les impots eux-même etc etc, mais non, ça ne suffit pas, il faut qu'is viennent nous forcer à dévoiler notre situation...

C'est quoi de venir obliger les gens à dévoiler leur "vie" (si on est célibataire ou non, si on a des enfants, si on vie avec quelqu'un etc etc) et si ils refusent on leur impose de payer... C'est la liberté ça ? La liberté est plutôt appliquée au quotidien par ceux et celles qui ont les moyens d'obliger les gens à se soumettre à leurs sondages plutôt ...

Bref, moi je suis contre, mais évidamment je n'avais pas le choix c'est monsieurs "l'état et autres branches" qui veulent ça pour mon bien... Quel bien ? Augmenter mon loyer chaque année et j'en passe... On est majoritairement soumis à cette lois qui est de répondre de tout ce que l'on peut faire dans la vie, et en plus, il faut souvent payer pour pouvoir être sois disant libre...

Enfin bon... Le recensement, merci bien...


----------



## iMax (3 Février 2006)

WebO a dit:
			
		

> Hop au Bar...



Et hop :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2006)

Moi, j'ai accueillit très cordialement le mec du recensement quand il est venu il y a quelques années, mais je peut aussi comprendre les grincheux et je trouve que 5% c'est vraiment pas beaucoup.

Mais bon, je suis contre ce genre de recensement, je préférerai que les fichiers divers de l'administration soit recoupés, c'est facile avec l'informatique et ça éviterai a certains de frauder sur leur situation et de toucher pleins d'allocations non autorisés.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Février 2006)

*J'aimerais bien qu'on cesse de recenser*
mes revenus.

On exalte la valeur de la France qui travaille mais, en brave camarade citoyen travailleur, passer pour une vache à lait à qui on accorde le droit de courber l'échine et de fermer sa bouche, même si je ne m'oppose pas au fait de payer des impôts ni ne doute de sa nécessité, est quelque peu usant à la longue.
Désolé, mais à la fin du mois, il ne me reste plus rien pour me livrer à la frénésie consommatrice qui contribuera à relancer la croissance.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

En même temps les stats c'est utile


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2006)

Moi j'aime pas qu'on vienne me faire chier chez moi.
Le reste je m'en tape.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

chez nous c'est un formulaire 

mais bon ça caille ici


----------



## Fulvio (3 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En même temps les stats c'est utile



Pas faux, ça. Je suis pas sûr qu'on puisse administrer un pays sans avoir une idée du nombre de ses habitants ainsi que quelques autres informations. D'accord, quelques questions sont un peu personnelle, mais quitte à devoir y répondre, autant le faire sur un formulaire pour le service de recensement plutôt qu'il obtienne les informations par recoupement avec d'autres administrations.


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas qu'on vienne me faire chier chez moi.
> Le reste je m'en tape.


Tu es bien le seul !

La plupart des gens n'aiment pas qu'on vienne les emmerder chez eux !

Nuance !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Pas faux, ça. Je suis pas sûr qu'on puisse administrer un pays sans avoir une idée du nombre de ses habitants ainsi que quelques autres informations. D'accord, quelques questions sont un peu personnelle, mais quitte à devoir y répondre, autant le faire sur un formulaire pour le service de recensement plutôt qu'il obtienne les informations par recoupement avec d'autres administrations.


tu veux dire qu'on ce scandalise pas pour de petits formulaires qui ont toutes les réponses, mais s'il est libellé recensement on gueule ?


----------



## TheraBylerm (3 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas qu'on vienne me faire chier chez moi.
> Le reste je m'en tape.



idem.


----------



## Fulvio (3 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire qu'on ce scandalise pas pour de petits formulaires qui ont toutes les réponses, mais s'il est libellé recensement on gueule ?



C'est ça. Enfin, pour moi, donner le nom de mon employeur n'a pas été un problème, j'ai coché la case chômeur. C'est con, parce que si j'avais du y répondre la semaine prochaine, j'aurai été ravi de répondre aux questions 13 à 17


----------



## elite7words (3 Février 2006)

Ah! Je vois qu'il y a des réactions! Mais moi je pense pas que les informations sur le recensement soient recoupées ailleurs. 
Une fois un questionaire ramassé il va à la mairie qui les enregistre (pour connaitre qui est recensé et surtout pour envoyer l'état d'avancement de la mission de l'agent à l'INSEE) puis ils sont envoyés (un peu après le 18 fevrier je suppose) à l'INSEE. 
M'enfin je vois pas en quoi le questionnaire sur le recensement va augmenter les impôts, tout est expliqué sur la feuille d'information qui vous est distribuée par votre agent, et l'INSEE étant un institut national pour les statistiques je pense qu'on peut lui faire confiance.

>Pour la personne qui me parlait des amendes je ne peux pas encore te certifier qu'il y en ait, même si ça peut arriver,  puisque moi les cas difficiles je les transmet à la mairie qui va les appeller. Ce qui n'est pas encore fait à ce jour.

En tout cas je sais que le recensement est très important pour les mairies puisqu'elles reçoivent des aides de l'Etat proportionnelles au nombre d'habitants. C'est une autre raison pour laquelle elles ne lâchent pas le morceau avec les grincheux.

edit : Bon je retourne au taf moi! Oui c'est chiant il me reste plus que les salariés donc je dois passer aux heures des repas. Désolé de vous importuner! ;-)


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Rassure toi tu n'es pas le seul! Je dirais qu'il y a bien 40% de personnes qui sont comme toi, on sent bien que les gens sont méfiants. Après je ne suis qu'en bas de la "chaîne" et je ne sais pas du tout si cles infos sont recoupées ou non. Lors de ma formation et sur mon manuel on m'indique bien que ces informations ne sont utilisées que dans le cadre des statistiques de l'INSEE...
> Par contre concernant le logement, là je ne pense vraiment pas que ça va aux impôts comme je peux l'entendre de nombreuses fois! ça me parait trop flou.



Ces infos ne sont recoupées qu'avec un seul fichier, le fichier des DADS, les Déclarations Automatisées des Données Sociales.
Ce recoupement entre salariés déclarés et déclaration libres des métiers permet d'affiner les études de l'INSEE sur les populations actives, les bassins d'emplois, etc.

Les données reccueillies sont en fait séparés physiquement en deux : les données personnelles (nom, date de naissance, lieu de naissance, nationalité) sont mises d'un côté et nourrissent le fichier des NIR (les numéros de sécu.), gérés par l'INSEE.

Les autres données sont anonymisées, avec un autre numéro que le numéro INSEE, et servent à établir les anlayses de l'INSEE.

Le fichier de recoupement (numéros INSEE - numéro de classement) n'est accessible à personne d'autres que quelques aagents de l'INSEE chargés des vérifications des structures de données informatiques.


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je ne voulais pas me faire "sonder", mais à ce qu'il paraît on a droit à une amande si on n'accepte pas... Elle est de combien d'ailleurs cette amande ?
> 
> Car franchement, je trouve déplacé d'obliger les gens à dévoiler leur situation locative et professionnelle alors qu'ils nous "sonde" déjà bien assez à coté ! Ils ont déjà toutes ces infos au quotidien avec la sécu, les impots eux-même etc etc, mais non, ça ne suffit pas, il faut qu'is viennent nous forcer à dévoiler notre situation...
> 
> ...



Ça n'a rien à voir avec un sondage, le recensement. Et je suis franchement perplexe devant le discours de ceux qui préfereraient voir tous les fichiers informatisés de l'administration être recoupés. Vous êtes marteaux ou quoi ? Vous avez refléchi aux conséquences de ce genre de procédés ? 
Les questions du recensement sont précises, parce qu'elles servent à tout autre chose qu'à administrer directement les individus.
Savoir combien de personnes vivent dans un appartement, ce n'est pas seulement pouvoir compter précisément une population communale (même si c'est très important). C'est se donner les moyens de comprendre la structure de l'habitat, où sont les riches, les pauvres, dans quels quartiers ils se mixent, comment un quartier évolue dans le temps, quels sont les besoins en logements sociaux, ou en politique d'accession à la propriété. C'est aussi se donner les moyens de prévoir les besoins en structures collectives (éducatioon, sport, etc).
Savoir quelle est la profession des gens, et qui les emploient, c'est comprendre une dynamique économique. Quels sont les mécaniques de création du chômage (les conjoints qui ne travaillent pas, par exemple), quels sont les secteurs porteurs, où habitent les gens qui travailllent à un endroit donné, comment cela transforme le territoire.

Le recensement est un outil magnifique. Le problème, c'est ce que les décideurs en font (c'est à dire pas grand chose).


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ces infos ne sont recoupées qu'avec un seul fichier, le fichier des DADS, les Déclarations Automatisées des Données Sociales.
> Ce recoupement entre salariés déclarés et déclaration libres des métiers permet d'affiner les études de l'INSEE sur les populations actives, les bassins d'emplois, etc.
> 
> Les données reccueillies sont en fait séparés physiquement en deux : les données personnelles (nom, date de naissance, lieu de naissance, nationalité) sont mises d'un côté et nourrissent le fichier des NIR (les numéros de sécu.), gérés par l'INSEE.
> ...



Merci pour cette éclaircissement.


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'a rien à voir avec un sondage, le recensement. Et je suis franchement perplexe devant le discours de ceux qui préfereraient voir tous les fichiers informatisés de l'administration être recoupés. Vous êtes marteaux ou quoi ? Vous avez refléchi aux conséquences de ce genre de procédés ?
> Les questions du recensement sont précises, parce qu'elles servent à tout autre chose qu'à administrer directement les individus.
> Savoir combien de personnes vivent dans un appartement, ce n'est pas seulement pouvoir compter précisément une population communale (même si c'est très important). C'est se donner les moyens de comprendre la structure de l'habitat, où sont les riches, les pauvres, dans quels quartiers ils se mixent, comment un quartier évolue dans le temps, quels sont les besoins en logements sociaux, ou en politique d'accession à la propriété. C'est aussi se donner les moyens de prévoir les besoins en structures collectives (éducatioon, sport, etc).
> Savoir quelle est la profession des gens, et qui les emploient, c'est comprendre une dynamique économique. Quels sont les mécaniques de création du chômage (les conjoints qui ne travaillent pas, par exemple), quels sont les secteurs porteurs, où habitent les gens qui travailllent à un endroit donné, comment cela transforme le territoire.
> ...


Ça fait froid dehors et dans le dos... Mais comment faisaient-ils au Néolithique ?


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis franchement perplexe devant le discours de ceux qui préfereraient voir tous les fichiers informatisés de l'administration être recoupés. Vous êtes marteaux ou quoi ? Vous avez refléchi aux conséquences de ce genre de procédés ?



C'est moi qui ai parlé de ça. Je sais que quasiment tout le monde est contre, mais moi, je vois plutôt les avantages. Plus besoin de faire des demandes d'allocation, elle serai automatiquement versé en fonction de sa situation alors que je suis sur qu'aujourd'hui pleins de monde pourrais bénéficier d'aide et ne touche rien car ils ne sont pas au courant. Et puis, tout les petit escroc qui touche des allocations auquel ils n'aurais pas droit car ils ne devraient pas les cumuler serai enfin remis au bon "tarif" 

Mais bon, ça choque les honnête gens comme les escroc de se faire ficher alors que l'on est déjà ficher. Un peu plus un peu moins


----------



## Pifou (3 Février 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça. Enfin, pour moi, donner le nom de mon employeur n'a pas été un problème, j'ai coché la case chômeur. C'est con, parce que si j'avais du y répondre la semaine prochaine, j'aurai été ravi de répondre aux questions 13 à 17


 
Exactement pareil pour ma femme qui en avait vraiment gros sur la patate de devoir cocher la case chomeur  ... et qui a depuis retrouvé du boulot (elle commence lundi)


----------



## elite7words (3 Février 2006)

Rezba> merci bien pour tes infos, je trouve dommage que l'on ne m'ai pas appris tout ça lors de ma formation! 



			
				gwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui ai parlé de ça. Je sais que quasiment tout le monde est contre, mais moi, je vois plutôt les avantages. Plus besoin de faire des demandes d'allocation, elle serai automatiquement versé en fonction de sa situation alors que je suis sur qu'aujourd'hui pleins de monde pourrais bénéficier d'aide et ne touche rien car ils ne sont pas au courant. Et puis, tout les petit escroc qui touche des allocations auquel ils n'aurais pas droit car ils ne devraient pas les cumuler serai enfin remis au bon "tarif"
> 
> Mais bon, ça choque les honnête gens comme les escroc de se faire ficher alors que l'on est déjà ficher. Un peu plus un peu moins


Sur ça je suis pas trop d'accord car il y a un sacré manque de sérieux de la part de certaines personnes pour remplir les questionnaires. J'aurais pas trop confiance.



			
				pifou a dit:
			
		

> Exactement pareil pour ma femme qui en avait vraiment gros sur la patate de devoir cocher la case chomeur  ... et qui a depuis retrouvé du boulot (elle commence lundi)


Le recensement, je ne sais pas si on vous l'a expliqué, porte sur votre situation au 19 janvier à minuit. Donc si ta femme a trouvé du travail le 22 janvier et que ton agent est passé le 27 janvier, elle devra normalement cocher la case chômeur. Après je ne sais pas si cette règle est appliquée par tous et surtout pour ce qui est de la natalité ou de la mortalité. Les mairies aiment à avoir le plus possible de citoyens.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2006)

Bah de toutes façons, si c'est pas recoupé avec d'autres sources, on peut bien raconter ce qu'on veux...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Le recensement, je ne sais pas si on vous l'a expliqué, porte sur votre situation au 19 janvier à minuit.



Levrette ou 69 je suis pas sur a 5' près...


----------



## elite7words (3 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Levrette ou 69 je suis pas sur a 5' près...


Enfin je voulais parler de votre situation mais sans trop rentrer dans les détails. On en est pas encore rendu là hein!


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui ai parlé de ça. Je sais que quasiment tout le monde est contre, mais moi, je vois plutôt les avantages. Plus besoin de faire des demandes d'allocation, elle serai automatiquement versé en fonction de sa situation alors que je suis sur qu'aujourd'hui pleins de monde pourrais bénéficier d'aide et ne touche rien car ils ne sont pas au courant. Et puis, tout les petit escroc qui touche des allocations auquel ils n'aurais pas droit car ils ne devraient pas les cumuler serai enfin remis au bon "tarif"
> 
> Mais bon, ça choque les honnête gens comme les escroc de se faire ficher alors que l'on est déjà ficher. Un peu plus un peu moins



En fait, il y a peu de possibilités de cumul frauduleux. La grande majorité des allocations françaises est délivrée par la CAF, la Caisse d'Allocations Familiales. Il y a, à un moment du circuit de controle, interconnexion entre les fichiers CAF et les fichiers des impôts. La seule vraie possibilité de fraude réside donc dans les fraudes à l'Impôt sur  le Revenu. Et elles sont nombreuses, notamment pour ce qui concerne le travail au noir.
Le reste est vraiment _epsilon_. En revanche, il est clair qu'une large partie des possibilités d'allocation spécifiques ou contextuelles (déménagement, etc.) ne rencontre pas l'ensemble de leurs publics. Et que ça arrange bien les financeurs... 
Mais encore une fois, le recensement n'est pas un outil de fichage individuel. C'est un outil économique et sociologique. Il agrège des données individuées mais anonymes.



			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait froid dehors et dans le dos... Mais comment faisaient-ils au Néolithique ?





Au néolithique, on ne sait pas. Mais globalement, il n'en avaient pas vraiment besoin. Ils pratiquaient une statistique intuitive : ils suivaient les troupeaux pour assurer leur alimentation.
La statistique est étroitement liée à la notion de territoire. Tant que l'on est nomade, on se fout de compter ce qu'il y a autour de nous.

On commence la statistique dans l'antiquité. On sait que les égyptiens comptaient beaucoup (les ressources, les hommes, les crues du Nil), mais la première vraie trace de volonté statistique antique nous vient d'Inde. Dans le premier Empire indien, au IV° siècle avant JC, l'un des premiers ministres, resté célèbre, Kautilya, était un fou de la mesure et du dénombrement. J'ai retrouvé une traduction de l'un de ces textes (c'est cool le web, si j'avais eu ça pour étudier...) :" Le contrôleur divisera le pays en quatre provinces. Il recensera et portera par      écrit le nombre de villages ; il les classera en villages riches, moyens et pauvres,      notera que tel d'entre eux est exempt d'impôt, que tel autre fournit des soldats, que      celui-ci donne un gros revenu en céréales, troupeaux, argent, produits forestiers, et      procure donc, en guise d'impôts, du travail et des produits. Sous sa direction, un      employé dés Finances s'occupera d'un groupe de cinq ou de dix villages. Il fera le      relevé des limites de chaque village, du nombre de champs labourés et non labourés, des      champs secs ou irrigués, des jardins, des potagers, enclos, forêts, des bâtiments, des      sanctuaires et temples, des installations d'irrigation, des cimetières, des haltes, des      points d'eau, des lieux de pèlerinage, des pâturages et des routes, avec leurs      dimensions. Il tiendra à jour la liste des dons, des ventes, des facilités et exemptions      concernant les villages et les champs. Seront notés les gens appartenant à chacune des      quatre classes, le nombre de fermiers, de bergers, de commerçants, d'artisans, de      travailleurs libres ou esclaves, le nombre d'animaux à deux ou quatre pattes, et aussi la      quantité d'argent, de travail, de droits et amendes qu'on peut en attendre. Il inscrira      encore, pour chaque famille, le nombre de femmes et d'hommes, d'enfants, de personnes      âgées, avec leur métier, leur genre de vie, le montant de leurs ressources et      dépenses. " Kautilya, _Arthasastra, _livre 11, chap. 35
​La volonté, alors, était de contrôler l'Empire, et les ressources fiscales. Mais la question du nombre s'est posée de tout temps, dès que l'on est entré dans l'ère des grandes civilisations, et qu'il a fallu savoir quelles étaient les ressources disponibles. Les Incas, par exemple, se servaient d'un drole d'instrument, le _quipu,_ pour dénombrer les récoltes et les lamas, et plein d'autres choses.

La statistique moderne, dont le recensement est l'héritier, nait plus tard, de l'idée de rationalisation du gouvernement évoquée par Machiavel. Cette idée que pour gouverner, il faut savoir. Idée que Bacon, le savant anglais, traduira ensuite par "Savoir pour dominer".
Mais la question statistique et ses méthodes verront vraiment le jour un peu plus tard, en Allemagne, puis en France et au Royaume-Uni.
Les recensements de la population, très imprécis, commenceront en Europe au 18°, puis seront effectués de manière régulière à partir de 1850. Mais Napoléon aura déjà, dès 1800, fait entreprendre des enquêtes statistiques.
Par exemple, lorsqu'il devient empereur, il est confronté à un effet pervers de l'abolition des privilèges et de l'interdiction des corporations : le charlatanisme médical. Comme la corporation des médecins était interdite depuis 1993, tout un chacun pouvait se prévaloir de l'exercice de la médecine. Pas terrible, les résultats.
Napoléon décide donc de revenir à un exercice contrôlé de la médecine, et il fait mener une enquête sur les études suivies par ceux qui se prétendaient médecins.
J'ai étudié les documents originaux de cette étude. Magnifiques. Super rigoureuse. L'un de ses effets indirects fut la relance d'une politique universitaire, et sa "déconcentration". En effet, sur l'ensemble des médecins diplômés de 1801, plus d'un sur deux étaient formés dans la plus grande université médicale de l'époque, à Montpellier. Et un tiers à Paris. Napoléon décida par conséquent de favoriser l'essor d'autres universités de médecine, réparties sur le terrioire métropolitain.
Plus pour freiner la position dominante de la cité languedocienne, qui lui était hostile depuis qu'il avait viré Cambacéres, que pour favoriser l'aménagement médical du territoire, d'aillleurs. 

Bref, on va s'arreter là. :rateau:

Si y'en a vraiment que ça intéresse, l'histoire de la statistique, vous pouvez faire un tour sur le site de la revue Histoire & Mesure.


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En fait, il y a peu de possibilités de cumul frauduleux. La grande majorité des allocations françaises est délivrée par la CAF, la Caisse d'Allocations Familiales.


Sauf que la CAF ne recoupe même pas ses données entres villes, tu peut donc avoir des allocations dans différentes villes sans trop de soucis.

Mais bon, ça va changer d'ici 2 ans maxi qu'ils promettent


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que la CAF ne recoupe même pas ses données entres villes, tu peut donc avoir des allocations dans différentes villes sans trop de soucis.
> 
> Mais bon, ça va changer d'ici 2 ans maxi qu'ils promettent



Ah ouais ! Faut commencer à être organisé, mais effectivement, ça doit pouvoir se faire. Avec des justificatifs de domicile bidon, alors ?
Donc le vrai problème, c'est l'interconnection des fichiers CAF, en fait !


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2006)

Des histoires droles de recensement....

golf l'a dit, la méthodo du recensement vient de changer. Avant, on faisait un recensement général et complet tous les 9 ans. Maintenant, les villes sont recensées par tranche, et l'INSEE fait des projections pour estimer la population globale. Ça signifie qu'on ne saura plus jamais quelle est exactement la population française, on l'estimera avec des marges d'erreurs les plus fines possibles.
Ce changement a beaucoup de motivations, et parmi l'une d'entre elles, une revendication des collectivités locales. Pour certaines, le dénombrement est un enjeu de la plus haute importance.
Le nombre d'habitants dans un territoire donné influe sur le montant des fonds que l'Etat alloue aux collectivités territoriales pour qu'elles se gèrent. On appelle ça la dotation globale de fonctionnement. Pour les communes, elle est calculée par tranche.
Si la population communale est inférieure à 500 habitants, la DGF est de 60¤ par an et par habitant.
Si la population communale est supérieure à 200 000 habitants, la DGF est de 120¤ par an et par habitant.
Si la population communale est entre 500 et 200 000, son montant résulte d'un calcul bureaucratique savant, soit 60 + 0,38341 log (Population/500).

L'intérêt de passer la barre des 200 000 est évident.
Ainsi, une grande ville de bretagne s'est rendue compte, pendant le recensement de 1990, qu'elle aurait probablement du mal à passer la barre fatidique des 200 000. La municipalité a donc demandé aux agents enquêteurs de ne rien laisser passer, et s'est mise en tête de chercher des populations qui échapent traditionnellement (les gitans, par exemple), ou qui ont le choix (les étudiants et les nomades).
C'est ainsi qu'un grand cirque français, habituellement domicilié ailleurs, s'est vu convaincre d'être domicilié dans cette bonne ville, le temps d'un recensement. Parce que 150 personnes de plus, ça ne se négligeait pas. Elle a finalement fini à 203 000, la ville en question. Et sauvé ainsi une partie du financement du programme municipal...

A l'autre bout de la France, il est une ville dont on a longtemps dit qu'ellle perdait beaucoup de population. Depuis 1972, les chiffres baissaient continuellement. Jusqu'au jour où un fonctionnnaire cracha le morceau : les chiffres de 1972 avaient été artificiellement gonflés pour permettre à la municipalité biterroise de passer une barre fatidique de DGF... 

Certaines villes sont surdotées. Les villes touristiques, notamment.
Dans les régions où la pression démographique est très forte, notamment sur les communes "rurales", l'enjeu des recensements complémentaires devient crucial. Attendre neuf ans pour que l'Etat admette que la population s'est multipliée par deux ou trois, c'est trop long. C'est aussi une des raisons du changement de méthode. Coller au plus près des transformations démographiques d'une société française qui transforme son territoire très rapidement, à coup de TGV, de navettes aériennes, d'asphyxie parisienne, d'"appels du sud".
C'est pas toujours facile d'être le carrefour de l'Europe.



Ah, les chiffres des populations recensées sont là. Menu : Données des populations légales.


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je ne voulais pas me faire "sonder", mais à ce qu'il paraît on a droit à une _*amande*_ si on n'accepte pas...



Et en cas de double refus, on te colle une cacahuète.


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et en cas de double refus, on te colle une cacahuète.


Tant que c'est pas une praline...


----------



## elite7words (3 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est pas une praline...


Des fois certaines personnes en mériteraient une bonne!:casse:ça me démange parfois, surtout quand tu te fais insulter! Mais bon les ordres sont les ordres, on ne doit rien dire...


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2006)

elite7 a dit:
			
		

> _Le recensement, je ne sais pas si on vous l'a expliqué, porte sur votre situation au 19 janvier à minuit._


Je vais encore être emmerdé par l'administration : impossible de me souvenir où j'étais et ce que je faisais à cette date là.... Damned, voilà le résultat du Gin To' à haute dose. Limite "les vrais durs ne dansent pas" cette histoire. :afraid:



			
				vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je ne voulais pas me faire "sonder"


Moi c'est pareil : je suis plutôt actif que passif, mais si c'est pour la bonne cause...


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A l'autre bout de la France, il est une ville dont on a longtemps dit qu'ellle perdait beaucoup de population. Depuis 1972, les chiffres baissaient continuellement. Jusqu'au jour où un fonctionnnaire cracha le morceau : les chiffres de 1972 avaient été artificiellement gonflés pour permettre à la municipalité biterroise de passer une barre fatidique de DGF...



Ça me rappelle ma jeunesse : j'étais toujours surpris de voir afficher à l'entrée de Béziers un panneau "90 000 habitants" il me semble  

Personnellement, je peux difficilement être contre les recensements, j'adore lire des bouquins qui fournissent des données statistiques   Je pense que Rezba fait bien d'insister sur le fait que le recensement vise la collectivité et non l'individu en tant que tel : prévoir les évolutions de population, etc. est un outil plus qu'intéressant (pourvu qu'il soit utilisé) pour gérer l'état.

Quant à l'atteinte éventuelle aux libertés que ça représenterait, personnellement toujours (je comprends qu'on puisse voir les choses autrement) je ne place pas ma liberté là, ce qui m'évite de la sentir attaquer à tout bout de champ  

Le fantasme sur les impôts est quasi-institutionnel. J'ai vu des gens râler sur le risque de payer plus d'impôts et sur la hausse des impôts, sauf qu'ils étaient non imposables de toutes façons et quoi qu'il arrive.  

Pour terminer, en Lozère (je n'y habite plus mais c'est quand même chez moi ), c'est l'explosion démographique : en 1999, la population avait augmenté pour la première fois depuis 130 ans (un bail ! ). Les derniers recensements partiels montrent une augmentation de population "énorme" : 1000 habitants de plus depuis 99 sur les communes recensées. La surpopulation guette.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vais encore être emmerdé par l'administration : impossible de me souvenir où j'étais et ce que je faisais à cette date là...


Parce que, mon chéri, tu te figures sans doute que tu te souviens d'où tu étais les autres jours ? Alzheimer quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## elite7words (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vais encore être emmerdé par l'administration : impossible de me souvenir où j'étais et ce que je faisais à cette date là.... Damned, voilà le résultat du Gin To' à haute dose. Limite "les vrais durs ne dansent pas" cette histoire. :afraid:


Je pense pas me tromper en affirmant que tu étais sur macG...par contre dans quel état ça


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas me tromper en affirmant que tu étais sur macG...par contre dans quel état ça



Faux !


----------



## elite7words (3 Février 2006)

T'étais où alors??? Je comprend pas.
Ah si, t'étais pas dans un bar?


----------



## benkenobi (3 Février 2006)

Je pense qu'il faudrait instaurer un *recensement sur MacGé* !

Comme ça on saurait qui est juste inscrit et qui participe activement :
- on comptabiliserait le nombre de posts par exemple 
- et puis aussi l'ancienneté et la date de naissance 
- ainsi que la popularité des membres avec un système qui permettrait de dire si un post dégage un bon feeling ou un mauvais karma. 

Ah ce serait bien  !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

C'est bien parce que j'ai pas le temps, mais je crois que ça m'amuserait de voir si quelqu'un me parlerait mal si je sonnais à une porte pour le recenser 

Mais bon. Faut dire aussi que je ne suis pas pour la démographie galopante.


Ouais. Je sais.

Même ici ça se voit.






Faut vraiment pas avoir un grand développement du braquet cogital pour ne pas comprendre le côté utilement social du recensement franchement... En attendant, si les plus véhéments d'entre vous habitent dans le même quartier, on pourra étayer de nouvelles théories sur les ghettos.



(Je peux invoquer le deuxième degré comme l'américain moyen son amendement fétiche ou je suis bon pour prendre la porte ?   )


----------



## elite7words (3 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien parce que j'ai pas le temps, mais je crois que ça m'amuserait de voir si quelqu'un me parlerait mal si je sonnais à une porte pour le recenser


Je te conseille pas d'essayer ce taf car même si ça se passe bien en général des fois c'est :afraid:  "Allez dégage, je veux pas de ça moi!!!! Dégage avec tes impôts!!!!!"

Autant dire que ce charmant monsieur ne sera pas recensé par mes soins. Mais bon c'est peut être parce que j'habite au fin fond de la campagne, là où se trouvent malheureusement des tonnes d'idées reçues.


Si ça se trouve c'était un membre de macG?


----------



## elite7words (3 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il faudrait instaurer un *recensement sur MacGé* !
> 
> Comme ça on saurait qui est juste inscrit et qui participe activement :
> - on comptabiliserait le nombre de posts par exemple
> ...


Je la trouve pas bête ton idée tu sais mais en permettant de dégager les pseudos qui n'ont posté qu'une fois! Car des fois je recherche comme ça des noms de membres et il y en a tellement que je m'y retrouve plus! Par contre ça reste un des rares sites d'informatique (LE?) où il y a toutes sortes de personnes.

Ah si quelque chose qui pourrait être pas mal c'est d'indiquer si tel membre est un homme ou une femme. Car des fois ça fait comme michel blanc au téléphone dans les bronzés : "Bon ben bonsoir, messieurs dames!"


----------



## benkenobi (3 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Je la trouve pas bête ton idée tu sais mais en permettant de dégager les pseudos qui n'ont posté qu'une fois! Car des fois je recherche comme ça des noms de membres et il y en a tellement que je m'y retrouve plus! Par contre ça reste un des rares sites d'informatique (LE?) où il y a toutes sortes de personnes.
> 
> Ah si quelque chose qui pourrait être pas mal c'est d'indiquer si tel membre est un homme ou une femme. Car des fois ça fait comme michel blanc au téléphone dans les bronzés : "Bon ben bonsoir, messieurs dames!"



Le coup du sexe, je me suis déjà fait avoir*... alors en effet ça pourrait être bien d'avoir une option dans son profil...

Sinon je trouve ça drôle que les gens qui ne souhaitent pas être recensés soient souvent prêts à raconter leur vie sur internet !!!  On est tous plein de paradoxes... 



*: je me rends compte que cette phrase peut être mal interprétée... :love:


----------



## elite7words (3 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Le coup du sexe, je me suis déjà fait avoir*
> *: je me rends compte que cette phrase peut être mal interprétée... :love:


Comment t'as deviné? C'est la première chose qui me soit venue à l'esprit quand je t'ai lu

Même sur un site aussi sérieux que macG on en revient à ces sujets "primaires"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Euh, alors là, je me pose en faux, c'est très rare, et j'y veille.

nameo... :mouais:


----------



## benkenobi (3 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'as deviné? C'est la première chose qui me soit venue à l'esprit quand je t'ai lu
> 
> Même sur un site aussi sérieux que macG on en revient à ces sujets "primaires"






Plus sérieusement : est-il possible de rajouter facilement cette fonctionnalité sur vBulletin ? Est-ce que les modérateurs peuvent le faire ou seul Benjamin le surhomme ??


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2006)

​


----------



## benkenobi (3 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ​



Quoi ? J'ai (encore) dit une connerie ??

:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

nan les modérateurs veulent montrer leur pouvoir, ils n'ont que ça dans la vie, c'est des faschistes


----------



## benkenobi (3 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan les modérateurs veulent montrer leur pouvoir, ils n'ont que ça dans la vie, c'est des faschistes



Des faschistes avec de la corne sur les doigts alors...


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? J'ai (encore) dit une connerie ??
> 
> :rose:




t'as essayé de cliquer sur mon bonhomme qui siffle ? Non ? Tant pis 

_
SM : gaffe à nos geôles _


----------



## benkenobi (3 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> t'as essayé de cliquer sur mon bonhomme qui siffle ? Non ? Tant pis
> 
> _
> SM : gaffe à nos geôles _



Ben c'est un lien vers la liste des membres...

ca me renseigne pas sur leur sexe ?

(bravo maintenant je vais essayer de cliquer sur tous les bonhommes qui sifflent... :rose


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> SM : gaffe à nos geôles [/I]


ien à foutre, j'ai encore 50 balles. vous êtes des faschistes et vous vous complaiser là-dedans. ma chemise brune (sous les aisselles) est prête à l'emploi, le cas échéant. d'ailleurs t'efface trop. trop facile le retour d'amok. beaucoup trop.


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> (bravo maintenant je vais essayer de cliquer sur tous les bonhommes qui sifflent... :rose



c'était le but 




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ien à foutre, j'ai encore 50 balles. vous êtes des faschistes et vous vous complaiser là-dedans. ma chemise brune (sous les aisselles) est prête à l'emploi, le cas échéant. d'ailleurs t'efface trop. trop facile le retour d'amok. beaucoup trop.


----------



## benkenobi (3 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'était le but



AAAh bon, ben moi aussi je peux le faire :

​


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Ah si quelque chose qui pourrait être pas mal c'est d'indiquer si tel membre est un homme ou une femme. Car des fois ça fait comme michel blanc au téléphone dans les bronzés : "Bon ben bonsoir, messieurs dames!"



Je me trompe peut-être mais je crois que c'est plutot Coluche dans "deux heures moins le quart avant JC", lorsqu'il arrive dans la boite de nuit des Catacombes... Enfin bref...

Oui, bonne idée. Certains seraient sûrement sur le cul en voyant que l'Amok ... est une femme !


----------



## benkenobi (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je me trompe peut-être mais je crois que c'est plutot Coluche dans "deux heures moins le quart avant JC", lorsqu'il arrive dans la boite de nuit des Catacombes... Enfin bref...
> 
> Oui, bonne idée. Certains seraient sûrement sur le cul en voyant que l'Amok ... est une femme !



En fait vous avez raison tous les deux.

Mais ce gag est un peu récurent...


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> En fait vous avez raison tous les deux.



A peine 400 posts au compteur et tu cherches déjà le ban ?


----------



## benkenobi (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A peine 400 posts au compteur et tu cherches déjà le ban ?


Le ban c'est quoi ?



EDIT : bon je vais aller me coucher moi...

:sleep:


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Le ban c'est quoi ?



Mackie ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Le ban c'est quoi ?



Il y a des questions qui se posent parfois. Ce soir j'ai découvert qu'en achetant un pot de margarine on avait ses entrées à la Maaf... Demain si Steve s'équipe chez Afflelou on risque d'avoir la quatrième paire gratuite...


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

J'espère que l'on pourra choisir la paire...à défaut d'y voir claire.....


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que l'on pourra choisir la paire...à défaut d'y voir claire.....



Ahhhh.... Claire.... Elle au moins savait quelle paire choisir.


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A peine 400 posts au compteur et tu cherches déjà le ban ?




C'est encore un double pseudo


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhh.... Claire.... Elle au moins savait quelle paire choisir.




Arf :rateau:  ..... je creuse :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Certains seraient sûrement sur le cul en voyant que l'Amok ... est une femme !


Bof moi ça m'a pas étonné plus que ça...


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Certains seraient sûrement sur le cul en voyant que l'Amok ... est une femme !




Tu remontes dans mon estime ....   :love:


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu remontes dans mon estime ....   :love:



Des genoux a la taille, il n'y a pas grande distance !


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des genoux a la taille, il n'y a pas grande distance !




C'est la position que je préfère


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des genoux a la taille, il n'y a pas grande distance !


Et du Capitole à la Roche tarpéienne ?


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bof moi ça m'a pas étonné plus que ça...



Plus rien ne peut t'étonner vu que tu as déjeuné en façe de celui-dont-on-ne-peut-pas-dire-le-nom !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> AAAh bon, ben moi aussi je peux le faire :
> 
> ​


Ça fait 10 sacs... plagiaire !


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et du capitole à la roche tarpéienne ?



A pied, ca fait au moins 3 possibilités de drague !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A pied, ca fait au moins 3 possibilités de drague !


Tu as la vue basse à présent. M'est avis qu'en matière de drague tu fouillais le Tibre.


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as la vue basse à présent. M'est avis qu'en matière de drague tu fouillais le Tibre.



J'ai l'Euphrate qui s'dilate, excuse !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Lui a dit:
			
		

> Tu as la vue basse à présent. M'est avis qu'en matière de drague tu fouillais le Tibre.


Et t'as pas réussi à foutre un mot en "ch" là-dedans ? ça aurait fait une belle contrepèterie pourtant... et puis en plus, vachement assortie avec la vue basse, tout ça... C'est ballot tout d'même


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'Euphrate qui s'dilate, excuse !


Tu es impardonnable. J'ajoute que, géographiquement parlant, tu es une calamité. Le genre à croire que Jésus à ouvert la Mer morte et qu'il faisait du ski nautique en Méditerranée.
Enfin... On ne peut pas être et avoir été, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Je me rappelle plus du recensement de 1999 moi! (j'avais 19ans, ça me rajeunit pas) J'étais bien trop jeune à cette époque, je préferais les filles.



Et maintenant, t'as changé d'avis, tu préfères les recensements ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es impardonnable. J'ajoute que, géographiquement parlant, tu es une calamité. Le genre à croire que Jésus à ouvert la Mer morte et qu'il faisait du ski nautique en Méditerranée.
> Enfin... On ne peut pas être et avoir été, n'est-ce pas ?



Question détail, le "G" n'est-il pas qu'un point ?


----------



## elite7words (4 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J
> Oui, bonne idée. Certains seraient sûrement sur le cul en voyant que l'Amok ... est une femme !


Amok, tu serais une femme? 
Avec une reponse comme celle là : 
" Ahhhh.... Claire.... Elle au moins savait quelle paire choisir."

Ou encore celle là :
" Des genoux a la taille, il n'y a pas grande distance !  "

Et encore je ne parle pasde ton avatar:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Question détail, le "G" n'est-il pas qu'un point ?


Le détail n'est pas dans le point. Le détail c'est ce qu'il y a autour. 

















P.S. : Salut les filles ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Question détail, le "G" n'est-il pas qu'un point ?



Si, genre point d'exclamation !


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le détail n'est pas dans le point. Le détail c'est ce qu'il y a autour.



C'est ce qui fera toujours la différence entre toi et moi : le sens du détail ! 

















P.S. : Salut les filles ! :love: [/quote]


----------



## elite7words (4 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant, t'as changé d'avis, tu préfères les recensements ? :mouais:


Arf, Non!!! J'aime toujours autant les filles:love: mais je fais en sorte de pas (trop) mélanger le travail avec l'amour... Bon si je tombe sur une ravissante demoiselle je peux faire un effort Pas comme Amok et son avatar quoi!


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Amok, tu serais une femme?
> Avec une reponse comme celle là :
> " Ahhhh.... Claire.... Elle au moins savait quelle paire choisir."
> 
> ...



Et alors ? Tu ne fréquentes que des femmes avec jupes plissées et socquettes ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Arf, Non!!! J'aime toujours autant les filles:love: mais je fais en sorte de pas (trop) mélanger le travail avec l'amour... Bon si je tombe sur une ravissante demoiselle je peux faire un effort Pas comme Amok et son avatar quoi!




T'es aussi une fille ?


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Arf, Non!!! J'aime toujours autant les filles:love: mais je fais en sorte de pas (trop) mélanger le travail avec l'amour... Bon si je tombe sur une ravissante demoiselle je peux faire un effort Pas comme Amok et son avatar quoi!



Mon avatar ? Qu'a t-il mon avatar ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Arf, Non!!! J'aime toujours autant les filles:love: mais je fais en sorte de pas (trop) mélanger le travail avec l'amour... Bon si je tombe sur une ravissante demoiselle je peux faire un effort Pas comme Amok et son avatar quoi!


Primo, on dit "L'Amok" et non pas "Amok".
Secundo, tu n'es en rien comme L'Amok.
Tertio, L'Amok, l'amour c'est son travail.
Quarto, qu'on lui arrache les burnes !


----------



## La mouette (4 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon avatar ? Qu'a t-il mon avatar ?




Il rêve de deux bouches


----------



## elite7words (4 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il rêve de deux bouches


T'as vu la taille des crocs


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2006)

Ce pauvre élite n'a connu, visiblement, que des lapines aux dents limées. Pas de louves hurlante sous la lune, dans les colines.

Peur sans doute des fourmis rouges.


----------



## Imaginus (4 Février 2006)

Ou des fusils de chasse chargés en cal 300 nitro express...


_"Meme sur un elephant ca fait beaucoup... Tu vas le desintegré le loup mon gars !_

_-T'inquietes j'compte pas passer la wasingue apres..." 
_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Ahhh ! enfin de la chair fraîche !! Amok ? A taaaaaable !!


----------



## elite7words (4 Février 2006)

Fait gaffe quand même, je ne suis pas à l'abri des virus


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Fait gaffe quand même, je ne suis pas à l'abri des virus



T'inquiètes : on porte toujours des préservatifs à chaque doigt quand nous répondons aux nioubs !


----------



## elite7words (4 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes : on porte toujours des préservatifs à chaque doigt quand nous répondons aux nioubs !


Je croyais qu'on ne craignais rien avec osX?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'on ne craignais rien avec osX?


Il y a bien des os dont tu devrais te méfier.


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'a rien à voir avec un sondage, le recensement. Et je suis franchement perplexe devant le discours de ceux qui préfereraient voir tous les fichiers informatisés de l'administration être recoupés. Vous êtes marteaux ou quoi ? Vous avez refléchi aux conséquences de ce genre de procédés ?
> Les questions du recensement sont précises, parce qu'elles servent à tout autre chose qu'à administrer directement les individus.
> Savoir combien de personnes vivent dans un appartement, ce n'est pas seulement pouvoir compter précisément une population communale (même si c'est très important). C'est se donner les moyens de comprendre la structure de l'habitat, où sont les riches, les pauvres, dans quels quartiers ils se mixent, comment un quartier évolue dans le temps, quels sont les besoins en logements sociaux, ou en politique d'accession à la propriété. C'est aussi se donner les moyens de prévoir les besoins en structures collectives (éducatioon, sport, etc).
> Savoir quelle est la profession des gens, et qui les emploient, c'est comprendre une dynamique économique. Quels sont les mécaniques de création du chômage (les conjoints qui ne travaillent pas, par exemple), quels sont les secteurs porteurs, où habitent les gens qui travailllent à un endroit donné, comment cela transforme le territoire.
> ...



Si justement ils font quelque chose : ils s'en servent pour nous foutre encore plus dans la merde ... désolé mais c'est un constat chaque années !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a bien des os dont tu devrais te méfier.


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et en cas de double refus, on te colle une cacahuète.



ptdrrrrrrr du moment que c'est pas un ananas dans le C**


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Superbe argumentation. Impressionnant. Confondant. Tu devrais faire de la politique...


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Février 2006)

Bon en tout cas si le recesement n'est pas un sondage je sais pas ce qu'est un sondage... On nous pose des questions, on en fait une statistique et qu'elle est la différence ? La démarche reste exactement la même qu'un sondage.

Bon, ils demandent aussi si on a des enfants... Tant qu'a faire autant qu'ils viennent nous demander combien de fois on a fait l'Amour sans préservatif et avec depuis le 1er Janvier pour faire des pronostiques sur les possibilités d'avoir enfin un gamin qu'ils metteront dans leur statistiques pour 2007 ! Mais il faut aussi demander quel âge à la mère, où en est son cycle etc etc... Mais ça viendra c'est clair vu qu'a chaque fois ils disent que sois disant c'est pour notre "bien" ! Après tout vu comme ça autant leur dire et les croire comme des cons... 

Résultat après ce sondage ? Je vais me coltiner toujours mon appart duplex un peu trop vieux à mon goût pour 467 euros par moi, je vais toujours devoir attendre de déménager dans un appart plus abordable pour ma paie, je serais payé PAREIL toute l'année pendant que madame la mairie augmentra la taxe d'habitation et non mon salaire qu'ils m'ont demandés (pourquoi demander ? Pour savoir si on devra se serrer la ceinture encore plus après l'augmentation et rire de nous en comptant leurs billets ?)...

Bref, qu'ils ailles se faire sonder le C** par le capitalsime de M**** pour en fin de compte nous sonder pour nous foutre encore plus dans la merdouille en fin d'année...


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Superbe argumentation. Impressionnant. Confondant. Tu devrais faire de la politique...



Heu je sais je sais, ça change guère de pas mal de discours politiques ^^ sauf qu'entre eux et moi, eux ils me la mette alors que moi je ne peux que l'accepter même en serrant bien fort ... (désolé d'être cru, mais en parlant de l'état autant se mettre à leur niveau).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Heu je sais je sais, ça change guère de pas mal de discours politiques ^^ sauf qu'entre eux et moi, eux ils me la mette alors que moi je ne peux que l'accepter même en serrant bien fort ... (désolé d'être cru, mais en parlant de l'état autant se mettre à leur niveau).


Tu mélanges tout. Mais bon. T'es comme la grande majorité des français. Ça donne du poids au système démocratique et au suffrage universel.


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu mélanges tout. Mais bon. T'es comme la grande majorité des français. Ça donne du poids au système démocratique et au suffrage universel.



Si je donne l'apparence de tout mélanger c'est très bien, j'attendais ce genre de réflexion.. justement hormis ça je mélange rien, et le poid du pouvoir n'est pas pour notre bien être désolé, il n'y a que les moutons pour croire ça...

Si vraiment le gouvernement (et encore un gouvernement c'est le peuple non autre chose à la base) était vraiment fait pour "nous" on en verrais déjà les résultats, ce que l'on constate c'est justement bien l'inverse... Il faut vraiment avoir une paie, un appart de luxe, une bonne situation et un gros capital d'actionnaire pour venir sous entendre que le l'état ne veut que le bien être du peuple... C'est pas un smicare qui viendra me faire ce genre de réflexion de quelqu'un soumis par l'état. Ensuite le discours de l'état n'a que la forme d'intellectuelle, mais le fond n'a rien de murement réfléchi... Combien de discours n'ont jamais trouvé acte et forme ? Ha oui c'est vrais, ceux qui vocifèrent ce genre de chose n'ont que l'intéret de se mettre au devant de la scène avec la situation qui va avec, et lorsqu'ils y sont, leurs beaux discours deviennent "Je ne peux voter une loie ou réforme seul"... "Je ne suis dans la capacité de pouvoir..." et encore je ne m'étallerais pas plus que ça, les plus intelligent comprendront le reste, les autres répondront en bêlant simplement en défendant le capitalisme ambiant...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Les plus intelligents, soit tu les feras rire, soit tu les offusqueras.
On parle de recensement et forcément, il faut qu'un utopiste mécontent vienne tout mélanger et changer la discussion en débat politique. Au lieu de nous saouler avec ça ici, et puisque tu es sûr d'avoir raison, bouge ton cul d'oisif et part en campagne. Je suis persuadé que tu vas vite te retrouver avec plein de personnes "intelligentes" comme tu les appelles  

Les sujets politiques son interdits ici. A cause de raisonnements simplistes comme les tiens notamment. Alors merci de ne pas continuer dans cette direction maintenant que tu es prévenu, ou du moins que la règle est rappelée.


----------



## Fulvio (5 Février 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bon en tout cas si le recesement n'est pas un sondage je sais pas ce qu'est un sondage... On nous pose des questions, on en fait une statistique et qu'elle est la différence ? La démarche reste exactement la même qu'un sondage.
> 
> Bon, ils demandent aussi si on a des enfants... Tant qu'a faire autant qu'ils viennent nous demander combien de fois on a fait l'Amour sans préservatif et avec depuis le 1er Janvier pour faire des pronostiques sur les possibilités d'avoir enfin un gamin qu'ils metteront dans leur statistiques pour 2007 ! Mais il faut aussi demander quel âge à la mère, où en est son cycle etc etc... Mais ça viendra c'est clair vu qu'a chaque fois ils disent que sois disant c'est pour notre "bien" ! Après tout vu comme ça autant leur dire et les croire comme des cons...



Ça te choque qu'on te demande si tu as des enfants pour un _recensement_ ? Sérieusement. Le but de la manoeuvre est quand-même que l'administration aie une photo de la population, non ? Je ne commente pas la suite de tes élucubrations sur le sujet, car elles sont vraiment navrantes.



> Résultat après ce sondage ? Je vais me coltiner toujours mon appart duplex un peu trop vieux à mon goût pour 467 euros par moi, je vais toujours devoir attendre de déménager dans un appart plus abordable pour ma paie, je serais payé PAREIL toute l'année pendant que madame la mairie augmentra la taxe d'habitation et non mon salaire qu'ils m'ont demandés (pourquoi demander ? Pour savoir si on devra se serrer la ceinture encore plus après l'augmentation et rire de nous en comptant leurs billets ?)...



Oh, si c'est pas malheureux, tous ça... Le recensement est l'instrument de l'état pour spolier les petites gens. J'hésite. C'est de la bêtise ou bien du poujadisme ?



> Bref, qu'ils ailles se faire sonder le C** par le capitalsime de M**** pour en fin de compte nous sonder pour nous foutre encore plus dans la merdouille en fin d'année...



Capitalisme. Hop-là ! Le mot est lâché. T'as lu les posts de Rezba ? T'as un peu de culture historique ? Le recensement a été inventé bien avant le capitalisme, et les sociétés qui n'ont pas pratiqué le capitalisme ou qui l'ont réfuté ne se sont pas dispensé de recensements. BackCat a raison. Tu mélanges vraiment tout.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Allez 
On stoppe là.

On revient sur le sujet du recensement, sans diverger, sinon, je serai obligé de tailler dans la masse.

Et oui. Toujours les masses qu'on oppresse. C'est la vie.


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2006)

Put***. Et je me casse le cul à écrire des trucs intelligents pour qu'un marmot prépubère vienne nous sortir du poujadisme de bas étage.
F**k.
Pourquoi t'irais pas lire Anne James Chaton, _Capitalisme et effacement dans les Manuscrits de
 44 de Karl Marx_ ? Ça te ferait du bien. Comme dirait Eddy Mitchel dans le _Bonheur est dans le pré_, ça te remuerais entre les oreilles.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Toujours les masses qu'on oppresse.


Et les citrons.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

On a dit chut !!!!


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2006)

Chutes de neige ?


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2006)

Ah oui. Anne-James Chaton, c'est sérieux. Et c'est un homme. Et il écrit vraiment sur les lectures de Marx. Et il lit des tickets de métro à haute voix, aussi.


----------



## elite7words (6 Février 2006)

J'ai souvent ce type de reproche sur le terrain (cf Vampire) le problème est que ces personnes sont enfermées dans leurs certitudes, ensuite pour les inciter à repondre correctement c'est mission impossible sous peine de définitivement les offenser.

Mon rôle n'est pas d'entrer en conflit mais de raisonner pour avoir le meilleur taux de retour et de qualité de réponse possible.

Rezba ce que tu m'as appris sur ce forum j'ai essayé de l'utiliser (pas les détails hein!) pour raisonner certaines personnes mais on ne change pas les gens et les personnes receptives sont celles qui ne diabolisent pas le recensement. Les autres ne veulent pas comprendre!:hein:


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2006)

T'as essayé les bonbons et les chocolats ?


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Février 2006)

Ce qui me fais rire justement c'est que vos grandes éloquences et débats sur la moralisation des gens ne changent pas leur vie. Au lieu de venir dire aux gens : arretez de parler de ça aussi simplement quand, vous, vous dites en parler plus sérieusement, ça changera quoi ? La vie des gens ? Je reflète une couche populaire "normale" qui bosse avec un salaire normal... Et même si tout ça vous parait pubert, au delà de vos grands discours si intellectualisés pour rien faire d'autre que de prouver que vous savez en parler plus qu'autre chose, il existe des gens qui, eux, vivent et subissent les conneries de l'état que vous dites connaître sur le bout des doigts... 

Il ne sert à rien de connaître et de savoir messieurs les intellectuels si on ne sait pas justement se servir de ce que l'on sait et connaît ...

C'est simple comme phrase, et tellement simple au bas de votre parvis intellectuel que vous la comprendrez pas venant d'un virus comme moi qui n'a pas lu vos lectures, je lis plus du Platon, aristote ou autre plutôt que ce genre de chose désolé...

Le recensement n'est rien d'autre qu'encore étiqueter les gens sur leur situation pour mieux la gerer (et la contrôler)...

Venez me dire le contraire que mon salaire va augmenter cette année autant que ma taxe d'habitation GRACE AU RECENSEMENT... Vous pouver le dire ça ? Ca servira à ça le recensement ? Non alors vous me faites rires avec vos belles paroles de supériorité intellectuelle et vos références littéraires qui explique tout sauf ce que les gens comme moi vivent, retreints à ce que le gouvernement nous oblige à faire et dire...

Moi je vous conseil un autre livre à lire : le dictionnaire et regardez au mot liberté.... C'est tout sauf la définition d'un recensement obligatoire...

Merci messieurs les sophistes qui défendez l'indéfendable grâce à des réflexions intellectuelles qui ne servent à rien.

Cette réponse sera surement effacée... Mais le rapport avec le recensement est bel et bien là.... Dans un pays de liberté je n'ai pas la liberté de ne pas répondre de ma situation personnelle.... Merci, allez défendre ce genre de chose... C'est grâce à ça que nous on paie...


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> ensuite pour les inciter à repondre correctement c'est mission impossible sous peine de définitivement les offenser.



Inciter ? Les menacer d'amende si on ne répond pas c'est pas de l'incitation ... C'est de la dissuasion... Soit tu réponds, soit tu paies (comme toujours remarque... Et qu'elle est l'infraction commise ? Juste de ne pas dévoiler sa situation professionnel, "familliale", locative et financière ? Je pensais que les amendes étaient que pour les les infractions et pas de ne pas vouloir légitimement répondre de notre situation personnelle...

Je suis quelqu'un de très ouvert, mais pas quand on vient m'imposer de répondre de mon salaire, de mon boulo, de ma situation sentimentale etc etc... désolé.

Certains intellectuels prétendent que j'ai un raisonnement simpliste et je préfère être dans ces cas là très bête qu'être comme eux et vive la liberté... ça au moins je connaît ce mot et sa définition contrairement à ces personnes là qui en connaissent pleins d'autres mais nullement celui-ci.


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Put***. Et je me casse le cul à écrire des trucs intelligents pour qu'un marmot prépubère vienne nous sortir du poujadisme de bas étage.
> F**k.
> Pourquoi t'irais pas lire Anne James Chaton, _Capitalisme et effacement dans les Manuscrits de
> 44 de Karl Marx_ ? Ça te ferait du bien. Comme dirait Eddy Mitchel dans le _Bonheur est dans le pré_, ça te remuerais entre les oreilles.



lol entre ados dans ce cas... C'est pas parce que tu penses écrire des choses intelligentes que t'es plus agé que moi ... Comme quoi... Tout de suite on confond intelligence et âge c'est effectivement une preuve d'intelligence ça...


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Février 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Ça te choque qu'on te demande si tu as des enfants pour un _recensement_ ? Sérieusement. Le but de la manoeuvre est quand-même que l'administration aie une photo de la population, non ? Je ne commente pas la suite de tes élucubrations sur le sujet, car elles sont vraiment navrantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais qu'est-ce qu'il n'y à pas à mélanger justement dans ce cas ? Le recensement je veux bien ! D'accord ! Et pourquoi faire ? Ah oui, faire une statistique de la populasse actuelle sur leur situations familliale, professionnelle, "géographique" et financière... génial, et pourquoi en fin de compte ? Se serrer la main satisfait des résultats pathétiques de la situation des gens ?

Aller, mise à part faire des statistiques ça rîme à quoi ? Pour quelle RAISON je doivent absolument payer (financièrement) mon silence sur ma situation ? Quelle raison légitime ? Puisque je suis si stupide de ne pas être d'accord de répondre de ça et donc de risquer de payer (d'un crime ?) un droit que je devrais avoir (ne pas répondre), mais non... ?

Car si on nous force à payer quelque chose, c'est forcément pour notre bien, donc, quel bien y a t'il à répondre de ça ?

Merci messieurs les sophistes de répondre au petit bêta que je suis, au bas du parvis de votre intelligence... hein...

Ensuite si j'étais poujadiste je serais le "petit bourgeois" conservateur ce qui n'est en aucun cas le cas... (mince je connais ce mot je vais paraître trop intelligent)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Aucun danger que tu paraisses intelligent, je te rassure. Idiotement borné, ça par contre, c'est déjà fait. Faut être vraiment issu des plus bas fonds, de là où on ne laisse personne développer une once de capacité de réflexion, pour croire que recensement et salaire sont dépendants. Vue ta capacité de raisonnement et de persuasion je comprends que ton salaire n'évolue pas. La meilleure façon de faire s'améliorer les choses dans ce domaine, ce n'est pas de conspuer le recensement mais de justement se bouger le cul et aller en mériter un autre de salaire. Ce qu'on vaut sur le marché du travail, ce n'est pas ce qu'on veut gagner, mais c'est la somme qu'on est payé. Ne présume pas non plus de nos salaires, tu rajouterais le crétinisme à l'idiotie. Tu fais ton pauvre oppressé, tout le monde est contre toi, L'Etat en premier, tous des salauds etc. etc. mais déjà tu as un boulot alors que d'autres n'en ont pas. Tu me fais penser à tous ces petits bras qui pourrissent l'ambiance d'une boîte en râlant à longueur d'année mais qui n'auront jamais les *******s de se prendre en main et d'aller voir ailleurs.
Tu dis ne pas vouloir répondre aux questions du recensement, mais tu t'épenches dans les lignes de ce forum sans pudeur.
Quant à nos âges. Perdu dans tes certitudes de combattant de la liberté  tu n'es pas foutu d'aller regarder nos dates de naissances. Quand Rezba te dit que tu sembles pré-pubère, c'est encore un cadeau qu'il te fait. Moi je trouve triste qu'à 30 ans, l'expérience de la vie ne t'a pas appris à réfléchir un peu plus ; au moins, si tu avais 13 ans, tu aurais encore des excuses.
Le ridicule ne tue pas, c'est sûr.



A partir de maintenant, et parce que tu es prévenu une deuxième fois, si tu refais un hors-sujet politique dans ce que tu as à dire sur le recensement tu seras prié d'aller faire suer le monde sur un autre forum.
Essaye familles de France, t'as le profil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

Rhooo ... Chaton, t'as encore écrit un gros mot, C'est plein d'étoiles ! 

En tout cas, celui là, c'est un calibre. S'il reste*, j'ai l'impression qu'il va faire concurrence à Rennesman pour la longueur de la jolie barre rouge. 





(*) J'aime les hypothèses absurdes, des fois, elles se vérifient :rateau:


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

Inutile d'en rajouter.


----------



## elite7words (6 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé les bonbons et les chocolats ?


Ah non j'ai pas essayé ça! C'est pas une mauvaise idée mais je crois qu'on me balancerait la boîte à la tête de toute façons. La meileure solution serait que je leur explique que le recensement de cette année a pour but de diminuer les impôts (contrairement aux années précédentes)

Vampire>La loi est la loi de toutes façons, si tu n'es pas content il faut pas hésiter à faire part de tes remarques à ta mairie par exemple. J'ai beaucoup de monde qui me dit "faut que vous leur disiez à la mairie de mettre des lampadaires" (par ex). Après si vraiment les règles de ce pays ne te conviennent pas du tout tu as le droit d'aller à l'étranger rien ne t'en empêche mais quand même on a le droit à certains avantages et on est pas les plus malheureux, je ne pense pas!
--->Veux tu un chocolat?


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Ça te choque qu'on te demande si tu as des enfants pour un


Ben oui, vu que normalement ils ont les fiches d'état civile en mairie? Pourquoi ne pas s'en servir?
Ils sont censé savoir si on a des enfants non? Et puis, si les enfant ne sont pas déclarés, je ne vois pas pourquoi le faire lors du recensement car il doit bien y avoir une raison non?


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> tu as le droit d'aller à l'étranger rien ne t'en empêche


aux, ce n'ets pas donné a tout le monde de partir a l'étranger. Il a des loi sur l'immigration, quel que soit le pays et on ne s'installe pas ou l'on veut comme ça.

Sinon, moi, je trouve le discoure de Vampire très clair et bien argumenté en plus d'être assez réaliste et parfaitement en phase avec ce thread qui parle de recensement.



 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à vampire1976.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, vu que normalement ils ont les fiches d'état civile en mairie? Pourquoi ne pas s'en servir?
> Ils sont censé savoir si on a des enfants non? Et puis, si les enfant ne sont pas déclarés, je ne vois pas pourquoi le faire lors du recensement car il doit bien y avoir une raison non?



Les mairies ne sont pas censées fournir les infos de l'état civil à l'INSEE, ce sont des données confidentielles. Par ailleurs, la loi "informatique et liberté" ne permet pas le croisement de fichiers, qui d'ailleurs ne sont pas informatisés dans toutes les communes, et particulièrement dans les petites.


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les mairies ne sont pas censées fournir les infos de l'état civil à l'INSEE, ce sont des données confidentielles. Par ailleurs, la loi "informatique et liberté" ne permet pas le croisement de fichiers, qui d'ailleurs ne sont pas informatisés dans toutes les communes, et particulièrement dans les petites.



ben c'est bien dommage. En gros, l'état a tous les outils pour faire de vrais statistique et ensuite voir par recensement si c'est correcte, non, a cause de contraintes administratives ce n'est pas possible de faire tout cela facilement. Moi, je trouve ça lamentable


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est bien dommage. En gros, l'état a tous les outils pour faire de vrais statistique et ensuite voir par recensement si c'est correcte, non, a cause de contraintes administratives ce n'est pas possible de faire tout cela facilement. Moi, je trouve ça lamentable



l'Etat civil ne permet pas de savoir où les gens habitent, mais là où ils sont nés. Tu n'as donc pas accès à l'information essentielle qui permet de faire une vraie photographie à un instant T des peuplements. Info absolument indispensable pour une quantité d'applications.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> aux, ce n'ets pas donné a tout le monde de partir a l'étranger. Il a des loi sur l'immigration, quel que soit le pays et on ne s'installe pas ou l'on veut comme ça.
> 
> Sinon, moi, je trouve le discoure de Vampire très clair et bien argumenté en plus d'être assez réaliste et parfaitement en phase avec ce thread qui parle de recensement.
> 
> ...


C'est marrant, ça ne m'étonne pas. Parfait, vous êtes deux maintenant.


----------



## TheraBylerm (6 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, ça ne m'étonne pas. Parfait, vous êtes deux maintenant.



Si je manquais de tact, je dirai :


			
				TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: BackCat, tu commences le recensement des **** dans ce thread ?



Mais ce n'est pas le cas...  car je ne veux, ni n'insulte personne, par respect.


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, vu que normalement ils ont les fiches d'état civile en mairie? Pourquoi ne pas s'en servir?
> Ils sont censé savoir si on a des enfants non? Et puis, si les enfant ne sont pas déclarés, je ne vois pas pourquoi le faire lors du recensement car il doit bien y avoir une raison non?


Salut gwen.

Je reviens pas sur ta marotte de voir croiser les fichiers. Je me suis déjà exprimé là-dessus.
Mais sur cette question particulière, par exemple, de l'état-civil.
Tu penses qu'une mairie est à même de savoir, donc, si les ménages installés chez elle ont des enfants, et combien, et de quel âge. Bien.
Mais non.
La mairie n'en sait rien. 
La mairie peut éventuellement savoir qui sont les enfants nés sur son territoire communal, grace à ses propres registres d'État civil. Cela ne lui donne pas la population actuelle.

Je prends un exemple : dans la ville où je vis, la population subit une transformation particulièrement rapide. En gros, sur 250 000 habitants en 2005, 20 000 sont de nouveaux arrivants, 10 000 présents en 2004 sont partis s'installer ailleurs.
Ce taux de croissance est énorme, mais il permet de comprendre le mécanisme.
Les 20 000 nouveaux arrivants annuels viennent avec leurs propres caractéristiques : des enfants à scolariser, ou à mettre en structures d'accueil de petite enfance, des véhicules à garer, des trajets domicile-travail à assurer, etc.
Qu'est-ce que le service d'état civil connait d'eux ? Rien. Rien tant qu'ils ne sont pas passés, pour un motif important, à l'état civil. Soit pour une naissance ou un décès.
Et pourtant, ces arrivants vont consommer un espace public, des services publics, etc.
Le recensement, encore plus dans sa nouvelle version, sert à construire des outils prévisionnels, pour anticiper des lignes de transport, des politiques scolaires, etc.

Le recensement ne sert pas tant à l'Etat, bien souvent très loin de ces considérations prosaïques. Ce n'est pas l'Etat qui crée notre environnement immédiat. Ce sont les collectivités locales. Elles peuvent se servir des outils de l'INSEE pour prévoir, anticiper les transformations du territoire, et négocier des ressources à l'Etat.

Encore une fois, le recensement n'est pas un outil de gestion, qui permettrait d'étudier la situation des individus un par un. C'est un outil de description et de prévision des comportements d'une population plus globale. Après, bien sûr, on peut s'en tirer par le discours d'un vampire, qui pense que l'administration et l'ensemble des élus ne font rien.
Sauf que là où il habite, il reçoit des fluides (électriques, de réseau, de gaz, peut-être), et que ces fluides arrivent jusqu'à lui parce qu'une administration locale, sous le contrôle d'élus, a permis leur acheminement.
Quand il sort de chez lui, des gens sont venus nettoyer la rue, enlever les ordures. Les rues ont un sens de circulation, elles desservent des établissements publics, comme des écoles ou des crèches, et sont au milieu d'un réseau de transport collectif.
Tout ces petits exemples sont construits grace à l'outil du recensement. La fréquence de passage des éboueurs, la contenance des poubelles et des camions, a été prévue dans un cahier des charges, construit à partir des données du recensement sur l'habitat, croisées avec les études des analystes de l'environnement sur les typologies de déchets rejetés par les ménages.
Le trajet de la ligne de bus, la fréquence de ces arrets, dépendent aussi en partie de ces données, et des données sur les trajets domicile-travail, et sur les salaires moyens des habitants des zones desservies.
Le montant des salaires permet aussi de construire des modèles prévisionnels d'évolution des quartiers, en fonction du rapport salaire moyen des habitants / loyers moyens et prix au m2. 
Le fait que ces données existe n'assure pas, en lui-même, que ces politiques locales, souvent "invisibles", soient bien faites. Malheureusement.
Mais l'existence de ces données est une condition pour bien faire, si on le veut.


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La mairie peut éventuellement savoir qui sont les enfants nés sur son territoire communal, grâce à ses propres registres d'État civil. Cela ne lui donne pas la population actuelle.


Je comprend mieux en effet. C'est sur que pour ce cas le recensement est vraiment utile. Merci pour le point de vue et les explications.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Comme quoi, une fois qu'on a toutes les données en mains, on est moins poussé à dire des bêtises. C'est effectivement plus simple de dire qu'on est d'accord avec celui qui râle. Ça doit faire bien.

Merci Rezba pour la patience que tu déploies. Tu ferais un bon modérateur tu sais ?


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, une fois qu'on a toutes les données en mains, on est moins poussé à dire des bêtises. C'est effectivement plus simple de dire qu'on est d'accord avec celui qui râle. Ça doit faire bien.
> 
> Merci Rezba pour la patience que tu déploies. Tu ferais un bon modérateur tu sais ?


Ne me remercie pas, je le fais par pur intéressement. 
Maintenant que mon boulot a basculé plus du côté de l'explication de la science que de la recherche fondamentale, et qu'une large partie de mon temps est passée à vulgariser des connaissances sur le fonctionnement des institutions et les mécanismes du pouvoir, avoir l'oppportunnité de tester ces propos sur des publics loin de toutes ces considérations est plutôt un avantage. Et avoir l'occasion de lire les réactions est aussi très profitable.

Tout ce qui a trait à l'administration, à la représentation démocratique, aux institutions, à la domination ou au pouvoir, fait l'objet d'énormément de fantasmes, de fausses interprétations. Ça nourrit les sentiments d'éloignement de la chose publique, de rejet des institutions dont on finit par penser que les valeurs qu'elles portent sont corrompues par ceux qui les incarnent. Ou encore de sentiment d'abandon, d'être des laissés pour compte. Tout ça est d'ailleurs habilement entretenu par tout un tas de discours intéressés, et par des pratiques qui ne méritent pas toujours d'être citées en bon exemple.

Mais ces discours et ces pratiques restent des rideaux de fumée, des voiles qui empêchent de comprendre à quoi tout ça sert.

Dénoncer l'inaction des gouvernants est une façon de légitimer les discours les plus libéraux sur le moins d'Etat, et les discours les plus radicaux sur le changement des institutions ou des valeurs qui les portent.

J'essaie de prendre les choses à l'envers.
Nous vivons, nous, européens, dans des sociétés d'enfants gâtés, qui tiennent sur l'accumulation historique des richesses liées à nos passés coloniaux et impérialistes. Mais nos sociétés sont devenues extrêmement complexes à gérer, et il y a urgence à ce que le plus grand nombre comprenne comment on gère la société, comment chacun peut faire une part de ce travail, comment chacun peut se donner les moyens de connaître et donc de contrôler la "chose publique".
Pas seulement parce que, sur le plan des principes, cette "chose publique" nous appartient. 
Mais parce que nous ne pourrons pas continuer longtemps à sauvegarder nos sociétés si l'on ne prend pas conscience de ce qu'elles sont, de comment elles fonctionnent.
Je me bats tous les jours pour que des gens (dont moi), soient payés pour faire ce boulot d'explication, de vulgarisation. Et pour que la science qui est la mienne, la science politique, soit reconnue comme quelque chose d'utile à la société. Ce n'est pas toujours facile, il faut donc que j'y crois vraiment.


Bref, c'est plutôt un plaisir, pour moi, de prendre le temps de parler ici de ça, par un de ces petits bouts qu'est le recensement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ne me remercie pas, je le fais par pur intéressement.
> Maintenant que mon boulot a basculé plus du côté de l'explication de la science que de la recherche fondamentale, et qu'une large partie de mon temps est passée à vulgariser des connaissances sur le fonctionnement des institutions et les mécanismes du pouvoir, avoir l'oppportunnité de tester ces propos sur des publics loin de toutes ces considérations est plutôt un avantage. Et avoir l'occasion de lire les réactions est aussi très profitable.
> 
> Tout ce qui a trait à l'administration, à la représentation démocratique, aux institutions, à la domination ou au pouvoir, fait l'objet d'énormément de fantasmes, de fausses interprétations. Ça nourrit les sentiments d'éloignement de la chose publique, de rejet des institutions dont on finit par penser que les valeurs qu'elles portent sont corrompues par ceux qui les incarnent. Ou encore de sentiment d'abandon, d'être des laissés pour compte. Tout ça est d'ailleurs habilement entretenu par tout un tas de discours intéressés, et par des pratiques qui ne méritent pas toujours d'être citées en bon exemple.
> ...




  



			
				virtual frustrer a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à rezba.



Ah ! M ...


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, une fois qu'on a toutes les données en mains, on est moins poussé à dire des bêtises. C'est effectivement plus simple de dire qu'on est d'accord avec celui qui râle. Ça doit faire bien.


Je reste néanmoins en accord avec Vampire sur pas mal de points


----------



## joanes (6 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ne me remercie pas, je le fais par pur intéressement.
> Maintenant que mon boulot a basculé ..........
> .......Bref, c'est plutôt un plaisir, pour moi, de prendre le temps de parler ici de ça, par un de ces petits bouts qu'est le recensement.




Il est fort, très fort


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu ferais un bon modérateur tu sais ?


Il est tout même un poil suffisant, non ?


----------



## joanes (6 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il est tout même un poil suffisant, non ?




C'est sa façon d'être modeste


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il est tout même un poil suffisant, non ?




... mais il est sans poils...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

Une... deux, c'est bon le compte y est.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il est tout même un poil suffisant, non ?


S'il est _suffisant_ à lui tout seul, ça nous ferait des vacances


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2006)

C'est quoi cette histoire, là ? 
Bon, alors, le joanes qui fait un semi-compliment. Dèja, ça cache quelque chose, je vais m'enquérir aussitôt du pourquoi du comment auprès de mon voisin de bureau.
Ensuisse, le Doc ramène sa vanne. ce qui fait rappliquer élène et le casseur de cailloux, et voila que tout ce petit monde se marre dans mon dos pendant que je suis en rendez-vous.

Oui, je me suffit ! Oui, j'ai été oublié par la distribution de modestie. Oui, je n'ai pas beaucoup de poils sur le caillou, et c'est justement pour ça que j'aime pas qu'on me le casse.


Sans dec!


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sans dec!


 [SIZE=+1]*Le modeste*[/SIZE]
  Paroles: Georges Brassens


Les pays, c'est pas ça qui manque,
On vient au monde à Salamanque
A Paris, Bordeaux, Lille, Brest(e).
Lui, la nativité le prit
Du côté des Saintes-Maries,
C'est un modeste.

Comme jadis a fait un roi,
Il serait bien fichu, je crois,
De donner le trône et le reste
Contre un seul cheval camarguais
Bancal, vieux, borgne, fatigué,
C'est un modeste.

Suivi de son pin parasol,
S'il fuit sans mêm' toucher le sol
Le moindre effort comme la peste,
C'est qu'au chantier ses bras d'Hercule
Rendraient les autres ridicules,
C'est un modeste.

A la pétanque, quand il perd
Te fais pas de souci, pépère,
Si d'aventure il te conteste.
S'il te boude, s'il te rudoie,
Au fond, il est content pour toi,
C'est un modeste.

Si, quand un emmerdeur le met
En rogne, on ne le voit jamais
Lever sur l'homme une main leste.
C'est qu'il juge pas nécessaire
D'humilier un adversaire,
C'est un modeste.

Et quand il tombe amoureux fou
Y a pas de danger qu'il l'avoue
Les effusions, dame, il déteste.
Selon lui, mettre en plein soleil
Son c½ur ou son cul c'est pareil,
C'est un modeste.

Quand on enterre un imbécile
De ses amis, s'il raille, s'il
A l'½il sec et ne manifeste
Aucun chagrin, t'y fie pas trop:
Sur la patate, il en a gros,
C'est un modeste.

Et s'il te traite d'étranger
Que tu sois de Naples, d'Angers
Ou d'ailleurs, remets pas la veste.
Lui, quand il t'adopte, pardi!
Il veut pas que ce soit le dit,
C'est un modeste.

Si tu n'as pas tout du grimaud,
Si tu sais lire entre les mots,
Entre les faits, entre les gestes.
Lors, tu verras clair dans son jeu,
Et que ce bel avantageux,
C'est un modeste.
  mid();


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens pas sur ta marotte de voir croiser les fichiers. Je me suis déjà exprimé là-dessus.



Pour info le croisement a déjà commencé  Doucement, tranquillement sans faire de bruit...


----------



## TheraBylerm (7 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour info le croisement a déjà commencé  Doucement, tranquillement sans faire de bruit...



Le croisement ? "Ils" sont revenus ? "Ils" veulent nous croiser ? Avec quoi ?     :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

avec des "Ouinedaube addict" :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Le croisement ? "Ils" sont revenus ? "Ils" veulent nous croiser ? Avec quoi ?     :rateau:



Ils étaient déjà là bien avant ta naissance et ce sont eux qui t'enterreront  Un peu de lecture concernant le croisement ?


----------



## rezba (8 Février 2006)

Oui, c'est ce dont on parlait avec gwen, la question de la lutte contre le travail au noir est une antienne politique depuis quelques temps, déjà.


Pour revenir au recensement, donc à l'absence de croisement, je viens de recevoir les premiers chiffres des recensements "nouvelle méthode". Ils sont dispo sur le site de l'INSEE.

Et surprise ! Le club des "+ de 200 000" vient de s'aggrandir, avec l'entrée de Lille à la 10° place !
Ils sont désormais à 226 000 habitants.
Ça fait un bout de temps que les spécialistes disaient que la population de Lille était sous-évaluée, et qu'il fallait "serrer les boulons" du comptage, notamment sur la population étudiante. Ça explique une bonne partie de ce bond de 30 000 habitants en 7 ans.
Mais on sait aussi que la croissance démographique a repris à Lille. C'est une bonne confirmation.
Et une bonne nouvelle pour la Martine Aubry. Son budget municipal va augmenter substantiellement (à vue de nez, la DGF va passer de 191 000 x 95 &#8364; à 226 000 x 120 &#8364;, soit un bonus de près de 8 millions d'euros).
Amis lillois, à vos dossiers de sub ! 


Sinon, les plus fortes croissances urbaines restent Toulouse (mais là aussi, on savait que la population était sous évaluée), suivie par Montpellier, et désormais Bordeaux.
Marseille ne perd plus d'habitants, c'est plutôt nouveau. Et Paris s'effrite à rythme lent.

_une petit lien c&#8217;est mieux non ? premiers résultats sur le site de l&#8217;INSEE_

 by Nephou


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2006)

Je fais un léger hors sujet pour revenir sur les sondages. Un petit lien (vers le sommaire du Bulletin de Méthodologie Sociologique portant sur "Interviewers / Qualité des données") qui pourra interesser les spécialistes 

Source : PSO


----------



## elite7words (8 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je fais un léger hors sujet pour revenir sur les sondages. Un petit lien (vers le sommaire du Bulletin de Méthodologie Sociologique portant sur "Interviewers / Qualité des données") qui pourra interesser les spécialistes
> 
> Source : PSO


Je suis en train de lire le lien que tu as donné et les premières lignes que je vois ne sont pas brillantes. Mais je suis bien placé pour en parler.


 Absence de rigueur dans les sondages dopinion : les leçons dun retour dexpérience
A cela plusieurs problèmes : 
   - Le degré de (dé)motivation de certaines mairies
   - On ne demande pas aux gens de sortir des preuves
   - On laisse la majorité des gens remplir les questionnaires seuls
   - On informe mal la population à propos du recensement (cf : impôts...) 
   - La durée du recensement (1 mois) est bien trop courte pour permettre aux agents d'aider les gens à remplir (on doit en faire une moyenne de 12 par jour pour finir à temps)
   - La formation des agents est bien trop superficielle
     En gros on nous dit de :
          1) donner les questionnaires 
          2) Aider les personnes si elles le demandent et si on a le temps
          3) Retourner chercher les questionnaires s'il n'y a pas de retour mairie possible

Bon, je ne remet pas en cause la formation quand même puisque le pauvre monsieur qui nous la faisait était fort sympatique et savait ce qu'il disait, cependant la plupart des autres agents recenseurs ne veulent pas "retourner à l'ecole" comme ils disent (pas de prise de note, et ça discute à tout va). Pfff, ça me gave ça!

Perso, j'aime savoir ce que je fais donc j'essaie de me documenter ailleurs. Mais c'est quand même dommage.


"Indélicatesse et manque de rigueur dans les sondages : enquête auprès des professionnels du sondage"
Sur ce point je ne me sent pas trop concerné puisque j'étais commercial à la base, et le contact j'en ai quand même eu (bon ou mauvais). Les autres agents recenseurs de ma région ne me semblaient pas désagréable non plus. Mais bon ça reste une apréciation générale.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien aimé avoir vos avis sur ce qu'est le recensement


File-moi l'adresse de la partie droite de ton avatar d'abord


----------



## elite7words (9 Février 2006)

Par MP, merci


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je me bats tous les jours pour que des gens (dont moi), soient payés pour faire ce boulot d'explication, de vulgarisation.


 
Avec nos impots!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec nos impots!



C'est con, quand même, une trentaine de km plus à l'est, et t'était pas concerné par ce genre de problèmes !


----------



## rezba (10 Février 2006)

Non mais je rêve ! Vous croyez qu'on le paie avec quoi, l'autre iguane ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je rêve ! Vous croyez qu'on le paie avec quoi, l'autre iguane ?



Oui mais lui, s'il a une fuite dans ses tuyaux de N2O tout le monde rit. Ça compense :bebe: :hosto:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je rêve ! Vous croyez qu'on le paie avec quoi, l'autre iguane ?



Quoi ? Y a un hosto, à Nice ? Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que des cliniques privées propriétés de la maffia russe ? 





NB : Second degré, hein, j'ai fait un séjour à St Roch dans ma jeunesse :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je rêve ! Vous croyez qu'on le paie avec quoi, l'autre iguane ?


 
Un lance pierre.


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait un séjour à St Roch dans ma jeunesse :rateau:



Je me disais aussi qu'il devait bien y avoir une raison a ces posts parfois incohérents signés de ton clavier ! Une soudure qui n'aura pas tenue, probablement, et qui étincelle parfois.


----------



## krystof (10 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> NB : Second degré, hein, j'ai fait un séjour à St Roch dans ma jeunesse :rateau:




Ça aurait pu être pire. Tu aurais pu tomber sur l'Archet. Et là, si tu voyais la tête des anesthésistes... enfin.... surtout un ! Même pas besoin de piquouze. Tu t'endors de suite tellement c'est flippant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça aurait pu être pire. Tu aurais pu tomber sur l'Archet. Et là, si tu voyais la tête des anesthésistes... enfin.... surtout un ! Même pas besoin de piquouze. Tu t'endors de suite tellement c'est flippant.



Si tu pense à celui auquel je pense, c'était pendant mon service militaire, et à l'hiver 73/74, il était peut-être déjà né, mais il lui manquait sûrement quelques années d'études avant d'exercer ...


----------

